# Roo has a fungal infection in his brain



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Roo started seizing earlier this January. Last week he had an MRI and CSF tap. This week, after more tests, he was diagnosed with cryptococcus - a fungal infection in the brain. 
Prayers that he tolerates the nasty medication he'll be on for some time and that his symptoms go away (or at least don't get worse).


----------



## djackson59 (Sep 22, 2014)

I'll be praying for Roo!


----------



## jody10 (Aug 23, 2014)

sending prayers his way


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

Stay strong Roo. We are all praying for you.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh my gosh! That sounds awful! Praying that the medicine does the trick!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh my goodness. I never heard of that before! Roo hang in there and here is to a speedy recovery.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Poor Roo. I hope he tolerates the medication well.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Many prayers for precious Roo. Bless his heart ... I feel so bad for him and you. Gentle hugs.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Yikes---it is amazing what we don't know about. . . sending prayers for this special little soldier!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Praying he tolerates the meds and that treatment is successful.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Sweet baby,I hope his meds work quickly..


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Praying for Roo. Any idea how he got it?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Jackie - I'm so sorry. Praying that the meds work and Roo will be better and not have seizures. I too was wondering if they know how he got it. What were the tests he needed to determine it?


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Praying. Hugs for you and Roo.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Prayers going out to Roo! rayer:rayer: rayer:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Poor Roo! and poor you too, Jackie. It's so hard to see our little fluffs struggle with illness. Sending up prayers.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

{{{{{Roo}}}}} You have lots of us praying for you! Please get better soon! :grouphug:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Sending Prayers for little Roo and you as well.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Prayers being sent for little Roo. That infection sounds awful


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Geez Jackie.. you know you have my prayers..... hugs!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Prayers for Roo! I hope the meds do the trick!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Aw, poor little guy. Here's hoping the meds work.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

(((Big Hugs))) and Prayer for Roo. :wub:


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

Sending prayers for Roo. Stay strong Little Man.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

At least they have a medication for that fungus. Hope it works quickly.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Poor baby. Will be praying for him.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Praying for you little Roo.... Get well soon Roo!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

He likely got it from playing and digging in the yard at our relative's in southern california. It is very common in that area. Roo has been on prednisone since July so his immune system is compromised, making him more susceptible than a healthy dog.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Sending prayers for your little guy.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh no, poor little Root, he's been through so much. I'll remember him in my prayers, hugs to you :wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Will be getting those prayers out for little Roo!


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Just seeing this. Sending prayers.


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

Oh my gosh, that sounds just awful!&#55357;&#56862; Poor little munchkin. How does the fungus affect the brain? I do hope there will be no permanent damage to little Roo, and that he has a successful, speedy recovery. 

Sending positive healing thoughts your way.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Jackie, I am just reading this and can't believe another one of our little ones had to go through the MRI and Spinal Tap. I know exactly how you must be feeling. I will keep Roo in my prayers always. Thank God they were able to pin point the problem and there is medication for it. I am praying that the medication works well for him and that he is better in no time. Hang in there Jackie. You have been through so much with Soda Pop and now Roo. Sending hugs and positive thoughts to both you and Roo.

Hugs,
Lynda


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Sending good thoughts to little Roo for a quick recovery. :wub:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

I hope and pray he will tolerate the meds!

Sending hugs and recovery wishes to little Roo!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Sending prayers for a dull recovery for dear Roo.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hope the meds work and you can put this behind you...


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Jackie, never heard of fungus in the brain. I'm praying little Roo responds quickly to the meds and gets thru this.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Praying


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

That is so scary! I hope he does well and gets over this soon...prayers!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Jackie, I've had Cryptococcus in my lungs for nearly three years. PM me if you have questions.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Poor Roo~sending good thoughts and prayers.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh no sending prayers to poor little Roo.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I'm so sorry, how scary! Prayers for Roo to make a full recovery.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I hope he feels better soon  *hugs* I had a human friend who had a brain infection. Her treatment was 7-8 months, she had to leave work and everything. She had difficulty communicating.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Hoping that Roo is pulling through and that the meds are helping!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

WTF is going on around here? 

My heart and prayers are with you little Roo Roo. Get well soon.
Xoxoxoxox


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

UPDATE!
Roo has a check with his internist today. They examined his eyes. He's lost some sight since his last check. Looking at his retinas there is evidence the cryptococcus has attacked there. His internist and neurologist feel it is important to reduce Roo's steroid FAST. He's on steroids for his adrenal dysfunction and inflammatory bowel disease. The neurologist is surprised at how energetic and bouncy Roo is. Not the positive news we were hoping for :-(


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

jmm said:


> UPDATE!
> Roo has a check with his internist today. They examined his eyes. He's lost some sight since his last check. Looking at his retinas there is evidence the cryptococcus has attacked there. His internist and neurologist feel it is important to reduce Roo's steroid FAST. He's on steroids for his adrenal dysfunction and inflammatory bowel disease. The neurologist is surprised at how energetic and bouncy Roo is. Not the positive news we were hoping for :-(


Was checking back for any updates and just saw this, Jackie. Not the news we were hoping for. Isn't it dangerous to go off steroids fast? I know they always talk about a slow wean but not sure why medically that's the case. Hoping that helps and glad that Roo has energy. So much harder when you see them lethargic and your feel so helpless.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh, Jackie. I'm sorry - this isn't going the way we want. Hoping you have better news soon!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Just thinking of you and sending good thoughts and prayers for Roo.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I wish there had been better news. Still hoping for improvement.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Jackie, thinking of you as always.. I am glad he has energy- I pray this shall pass too.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

rayerraying hard rayer:rayer: for Little Roo (((Big Hugs))) Keep on bouncing Lil Guy :wub:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Just checking in, hoping for better news. Roo is tough, hang in there.


----------

